# interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?



## marvan2007 (24. Oktober 2014)

*interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

Moin, ich habe vor, mich mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung etwas intensiver zu beschäftigen. Die Frage ist, ob eine Corsair H100i reicht oder ob ich mir eine zusammenstelle. Welche Komponenten brauche ich und wie sieht es mit den Schlauchgrössen aus. Wonach richten Sie die? Es ist ein 4790k verbaut und sollte,  wenn überhaupt,  nur mäßig übertaktet werden.


----------



## wooty1337 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

Die Sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein, einziges Problem bei den geschlossenen Komplettsystemen ist die Erweiterbarkeit.
Wenn dun also vor hast die WaKü in naher Zukunft noch zu erweitern, macht es sicherlich sinn dir selbst eine zusammenzustellen. Wenn es bei dem CPU bleiben soll, warum nicht.... Da reichen die 240mm Radiatorenfläche vollkommen aus....

Zumal du mit Pumpe, Radiator, Lüftern, Kühlblock, Ausgleichsbehälter, Flüssigkeit, Anschlüssen, Schläuchen... etc. sicherlich deutlich über dem Preis der H100i liegen wirst....


----------



## marvan2007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Besten Dank erstmal. Wie schaut es bei der Pumpe von der Corsair mit der Lautstärke aus?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

Die ist scheiss laut.
Mit einem gescheitem Luftkühler bist du bei dem 4790k besser beraten.


----------



## Zwitschack (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

les dich mal auch hier durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html


----------



## marvan2007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Momentan ist der Dark Rock Pro 3 drauf.  Der ist klasse. Die Wakü würde nur aus optischen Gründen rein kommen, bei gleicher Leistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

Die H100 würde dir zwar minimal bessere Temperaturen liefern, dafür wird sie aber auch deutlich lauter sein.


----------



## marvan2007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ist da die Pumpe laut oder die Lüfter? Die könnte man ja wechseln.


----------



## SEK-Medic (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

Lass den DRP3 drin, den Wechsel auf die H100i würdest du bereuen. Ich hab von der H80i auf den DPR3 gewechselt und da lagen bzgl. der Lautstärke WELTEN dazwischen. Da die H100i die gleiche Pumpe verwendet, wird es da zur H80i keinen Unterschied geben. 

Wenn's unbedingt sowas werden soll, dann eher eine Swiftech H220X. (meine Meinung)


PS: Die Lüfter der Corsair sind abartig laut. Hatte diese gewechselt, was nicht viel bringt...die Pumpe ist die ganze Zeit schön am Rattern.


----------



## Combi (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: interne Wasserkühlung. Komponenten?*

wasserkühlung hat den vorteil:sehr leise (lautlos-bei ausreichend radifläche),temps unter 53 grad auf cpu,gpu-43 und mobo 38,sprich hardwareschonend,
auch im hochsommer top kühlung

nachteil:die einzelnen teile,die eine wakü beinhaltet,kommen insgesammt auf ca 200€-oben offen.
und man muss handwerklich was drauf haben,wasser auf hardware..brrrrrzt! das wars....

ich hab 3 pc´s im einsatz mit grosser wakü.will nicht mehr ohne sein.
alleine wenn ich immer höre..meine graka is laut wie hulle...cpu wird 74grad heiss..
temps über 53 kenn ich nicht mehr,lautstärke verursachen evtl nur die zusatzlüfter im gehäuse,die mit steuerung runtergeregelt werden.

also für normalos,entweder nen top lukü auf die cpu,oder so ne fertigkühlung,was keine wakü ist


----------

